# Pre-Movie Trivia



## acpowell (Apr 16, 2012)

I did a quick search and didn't see anything on the site and I am not positive if this is in the right sections but here goes anyways.

I want to have pre-movie trivia like they do in the Big Theaters. Is there a program or some HD video you can get that allows you to do that. I really like the way AMC does it, but I am sure that is somthing specific they make for thier theaters. I know Emagine uses Limelight, but you have to call them and go through all this and I don't think I want to do all that. Either way some sort of cool game for the pre-movie would really make my setup seem more awesome.

thanks all!


----------



## acpowell (Apr 16, 2012)

well upon countless hours searching I did find somthing that does kind of what I like, but it is listed on another forum.

I am not sure of the rules regarding posting information from other forums so I won't link to it, but they are called Movie Trivia Slides. a quick goolge search finds somthing similar to what I was looking for.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad you found what you were looking for, sorry we werent of more assistance. Let us know how Movie Trivia Slides works out for you. Rules are that you are welcome to post links to other forums here at Home Theater Shack


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

I know some guy that was looking for the same thing earlier today... onder: :neener:


----------



## acpowell (Apr 16, 2012)

PTAaron said:


> I know some guy that was looking for the same thing earlier today... onder: :neener:


Well I am sure because he is probably awesome that is more than likly figured it out or saw what I said here.


----------

